# كنائس - أديرة - مذابح باسم   القديس الأنبا تكلا  وأماكن أجزاء جسده



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

*كنائس - أديرة - مذابح باسم 
 القديس الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت
وأماكن أجزاء جسده*

*    * الكنائس:*

        كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - الإبراهيمية - الإسكندرية - مصر(1969)

        كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - أشمون - المنوفية - مصر

        كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - الزقازيق - مصر

        كنيسة إقامة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في ديبرا ليبانوس - أثيوبيا

        كنيسه الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت الإثيوبية التوحيدية - لوس أنجلوس - كاليفورنيا أمريكا (1973)

        كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الإثيوبيه التوحيدية - أوتاوا - أونتاريو - أمريكا

        كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والانبا تكلا - برامبتون - أونتاريو - كندا

        كنيسة الانبا تكلاهيمانوت الاثيوبية - بيرث - أستراليا

        كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا موسى الأسود والأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - داروين - سيدني - أستراليا

        كنيسة الشهيد مارمينا والانبا تكلا هيمانوت - ماسينو - كينيا

        كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والقديس تكلا هيمانوت - العجمي - الاسكندرية - مصر

*    * الأديرة:*

        دير الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت (دير ديبرا ليبانوس، أو دير القديس ليبانوس) - إثيوبيا

        دير الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الارذوكسي الاثيوبي التوحيدي - هاليبرتون - تورونتو - كندا

        دير إتيسا تكلا هيمانوت، زوراري، الحبشة (محل ميلاده)

        دير جوند تكلا هيمانوت، ديجومه، جوندار، إثيوبيا

        دير أبونا تكلا هيمانوت، بحردار، إثيوبيا

        دير القديس تكلا هيمانوت، جزر بحيرة تانا، بحر دار، إثيوبيا
*
    * مواضع بها أجزاء من جسده (رفات القديس):
*
        كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - الإبراهيمية - الإسكندرية - مصر

        كنيسة إقامة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في دبرا ليبانوس - اثيوبيا

        كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - أشمون - المنوفية - مصر

        كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - الزقازيق - مصر

        كنيسة السيدة العذراء - إبيار - مصر

        كنيسة مارمينا الأثرية - فم الخليج - مصر القديمة - مصر

        كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والانبا تكلا - برامبتون - أونتاريو - كندا

        كنيسة الشهيدة بربارة - مصر القديمة - القاهرة - مصر

        كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - أرض الشركة - الشرابية - القاهرة - مصر

        كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - بنها - مصر

        كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - لبيشة - المنوفية - مصر

        كنيسة مارجرجس - بركة السبع - المنوفية - مصر

        دير القديس مارمرقس الرسول والأنبا صموئيل المعترف - كليبفونتين - جنوب أفريقيا

        كاتدرائية الأنبا أنطونيوس - أبو ظبي

        كنيسة القديسة العذراء مريم - درب مهير - شبين الكوم - مصر

        مقر دير الأنبا بولا أول السواح - حدائق القبة - القاهرة


    * مذابح:

        كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - الإبراهيمية - الإسكندرية - مصر

        دير المحرق - مصر

        الكنيسة المعلقة - مصر القديمة - مصر (وبه حامل للأيقونات في هيكل القديس تكلاهيمانوت، ويرجع تاريخه إلى القرن 13 للميلاد).

        كنيسة مارمينا الأثرية - فم الخليج - مصر القديمة - مصر

        كنيسة السيدة العذراء - روض الفرج - القاهرة - مصر.

        كنيسة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - دير الزاوية - مركز ومحافظة أسيوط - مصر (كنيسة أثرية من عام 1300م.)

        كنيسة رئيس الملائكة سوريال والشهيد مارمرينا - العمرانية - الجيزة - مصر

        كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت - أشمون - المنوفية - مصر

*

*​​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

أحضار جسد الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي القس
*1 يناير 1972 
*





 *

* 
 
*مع الأنبا باخوميوس في الطريق إلى كنيسة الشهيدة بربارة، بمصر القديمة




نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس مع أبونا مينا آفا مينا أثناء إحضار الجسد



أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي 716x462 وحجمها 38KB.

​زفة جسد الأنبا تكلا في الكنيسة




أبونا مينا ( آفا مينا المتنيح ) أثناء عشية إحضاء الجسد



أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي 715x481 وحجمها 42KB.


نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس



أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي 713x485 وحجمها 46KB.


جسد الأنبا تكلا​* الأجساد المقدسة* الموجودة بكنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت*بالإبراهيمية في الاسكندريه​ 

*الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية من خلال التقليد  المقدس، تقوم بتكريم القديسين وطلب شفاعتهم، وتعمل باسمهم اجتماعات روحية  ونهضات، والناس يترنمون بسيرتهم الطاهرة في شكل مدائح للقديسين، خاصة في  ذكراهم ( وهي تعتبر أعياد ) ، وكذلك تحتفظ بأجزاء من أجسادهم الطاهرة أو/و  متعلقاتهم.*
*ويوجد في كنيسة القديس تكلاهيمانوت  رفات ( أجساد ) بعض القديسين  العظماء .. وهم يقودونا مع الأنبا تكلا  هيمانوت في رحلتنا خلال العالم، في  سعينا نحو الأبدية .. وهذه الأجساد  موجودة بجانب خورس السيدات وخورس  الرجال على اليمين واليسار بالكنيسة.*
*ونعرض الآن لسيرهم العطرة، وتاريخ إحضار أجزاء من أجسادهم إلى الكنيسة*
*1- الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي القِس*

ذَكَرنا  آنِفاً أن المتنيّح المقدس يوسف حبيب كان له الفضل الكبير للتعرف  على جسد  الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت، وإحضار جزء من جسده في الكنيسة. 
ففي  زيارة لكنائس مصر القديمة، وفي كنيسة الشهيدة بربارة، لوحظ وجود جسد   الأنبا تكلا. ولما سألوا مسئولوا الكنيسة قالوا أنهم يعلمون عن طريق آبائهم   وأجدادهم أن هذا هو جسد الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت الأثيوبي القِس. ولكن كان  ذلك  الكلام بدون دليل ! 
ولكنهم  إشتاقوا للحصول على جزء من جسده لحفظه بكنيسته بالإسكندرية ..  وطلبوا من  قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ( أسقف التعليم في ذلك الوقت ) أن  يساعدهم في  هذا الأمر. فداعبهم قائلاً أن هذا ليس من سلطانه .. فقالوا له :  "إن شاء  الرب سوف يكون في سلطانك". ( لأنه كان مُرشَّحاً للبطريركية في  ذلك الوقت )  . 
وعندما  أصبح بطريركاً، سألوه ثانية، ولكنه قال أنه لا يوجد دليلٌ ثابتٌ  على أن  هذا هو جسد الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت. فقام الأستاذ يوسف حبيب ببحث  وتنقيب في  المخطوطات الأثرية بالأديرة .. ليجد أي أثر أو دليل بذلك ..  وساعده الله  بعد حوالي ستة أشهر متواصلة، حتى تأكَّد أن هذا هو جسد الأنبا  تكلا  هيمانوت. 
وتم  ذلك كالآتي : فقد كان هناك ديراً للأحباش ( الإثيوبيين ) في "وادي   النطرون" ( بمصر ) . وكان الرهبان الأحباش يعتادون على زيارته عند الذهاب   والعودة من الأراضي المقدسة ( القدس ) . وقد إحتفظوا هناك بجزء من جسد   الأنبا تكلا .. وفي زمن خراب الأديرة، نُقِلَت ذخائر القديسين إلى دير الست   بربارة بمصر القديمة ( والتي كانت مقراً للبطريركية في ذلك الوقت ) . 
وعرضوا ذلك البحث على قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث الذي راجعه ووافق على طلبهم. 
وقد  تم تقسم الجسد المقدس ودهنه بالميرون بمعرفة نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس (   مطران البحيرة والتحرير ومطروح والخمس مدن الغربية ) ، وبحضور القمص مرقس   غالي ( وكيل البطريركية ) ، والقمص مينا إسكندر ( كاهن كنيسة الست بربارة )   والأستاذ ميئيل نيقولا ( ناظر دير الست بربارة ) . وكان ذلك صباح يوم   الأول من يناير عام 1972 ( قبل يوم عيد الأنبا تكلا بيومين ) . 
وفي  الطريق إلى الإسكندرية، تم المرور بالجسد على دير أبو سيفين، ( حيث  أُقيم  إحتفالاً كبيراً ) ، وتم عمل إحتفالاًً أكبر عند المرور بالجسد على  مطرانية  البحيرة. 
وأخيراً،  وصل الجسد المبارك إلى كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت بالإبراهيمية   بالإسكندرية نحو الساعة الثامنة من مساء نفس اليوم، حيث إِحْتُفِلَ به   إحتفال كبير .. وتم وضع الجسد في المقصورة المخصصة له بمعرفة نيافة الأنبا   باخوميوس وبحضور القمص مينا آفا مينا ( وكيل البطريركية ) ، ومئات الأشخاص   والشمامسة .. 
*2- الأنبا زخارياس، أسقف سخا*
 تمكَّنَت  الكنيسة من الحصول على جزء من رفات القديس الأنبا زخاريّاس أسقف  سخا ..  وذلك أنه عندما بدأ إجراء بعض الترميمات في كنيسة مارجرجس بسخا  وُجِد تحت  الأربعة أعمدة التي تحمل قبّة الكنيسة أربعة أجساد لأربعة  قدّيسين في زيّهم  الكهنوتي ممسكين بصلبان في أيديهم. إلا أنه لوحِظ أن  صليب أحدهم أكبر،  ويُحْتَمَل أن يكون لأحد الأساقفة. وبعض أصوام وصلوات  تبيَّن أن هذا هو جسد  الأنبا زخارياس. 
 وبالإتفاق  مع نيافة الأنبا بيشوي ( مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ ودير الشهيدة  دميانة ) تم  الحصول على أجزاء من هذه الأجساد بتاريخ 15 هاتور 1691 ( 24  نوفمبر 1974 )  . 
 وقاد الصلاة نيافة الأنبا بيشوي في الإسكندرية، بحضور القمص ويصا السرياني ( وكيل البطريركية ) . 
*3- شهداء الفيوم*
 كذلك  تمكّنت الكنيسة من الحصول على جزء من أجساد شهداء الفيوم، وقد  سلَّمها  نيافة الأنبا إبرآم ( أسقف الفيوم ) لنيافة الأنبا بنيامين (  النائب  البابوي بالإسكندرية ) وذلك بتاريخ 20 مسرى 1708 ( 26 أغسطس 1992 )  .




​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

رفات القديس الأنبا تكلا
بكنيسه الأبراهيميه


 
        Next   
 









 
 *    أيقونة قبطية أثرية  
*

* القديس الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي و القديس الأنبا أبا نوفر السائح  المصري*


  
​


----------



## حنا السرياني (15 يونيو 2011)

رووووووووووووووعه اخي النهيسي
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> رووووووووووووووعه اخي النهيسي
> الرب يباركك
> ​


شكرا لذوقكومحبتك
ومرورك الرائع وتقييمك
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------

